# SQL Problem



## maxth (29. Sep 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

es ist mir ja schon fast ein bisschen peinlich, aber irgendwie hab ich ein SQl Problem.


Ich möchte solche 0,377595628 Werte in einer Datenbanktabelle speichern, 
das kann man doch mit Decimal(gesamtzahl, nachkommastellen) machen.

z.b. von (20, 10) Nachkommastellen. Ist jetzt sehr optimistisch, aber wenn es halt sehr genau sein soll. 

Ich hab mir eine Tabelle angelegt, und wollte  den oben genannten wert speichern, und er rundet immer ab. 

Was mach ich denn Falsch?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
maxth


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (29. Sep 2009)

welcher wert steht denn dann in der Datenbank drin?


----------



## maxth (29. Sep 2009)

Also der Wert wird immer abgerundet.

0.0000000


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2009)

was ist denn die genaue Definition der Tabelle, welche Datenbank, welches Tool zum Zugriff, welches Kommando zum Einfügen,

hast du schon je irgendwie einen Komma-Wert in die Datenbank bekommen, mit irgendeiner Tutorialanleitung?
fang doch erstmal gemächlich mit zwei Nachkommastellen an oder so,
oder klappt das schon?


----------



## maxth (29. Sep 2009)

Ich erstelle die Tabelle mit folgendem Code. 


```
CREATE TABLE `mkb`.`test` (
`test` DECIMAL( 15, 7 ) NOT NULL
) ENGINE = MYISAM ;
```

Dann teste ich mit der folgenden zahl:

0,377595628


Und er rundet mir ab. 

Eigentlich müsste es doch egal sein, ob man 2 oder > Nachkommastellen hat.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2009)

wie fügst du ein? vielleicht macht JDBC einen int draus,
hast du ein Konsolen-Tool ganz ohne Java, oder bist du bereits da?

wird überhaupt was eingetragen, teste 5,3


----------



## maxth (29. Sep 2009)

ich teste dies direkt unter phpmyAdmin da ich nicht so viel SQL mache. 

mit (5,3) bekomme ich immernoch keine richtigen Nachkommastellen angezeigt. Es wird nur abgerundet, muss ich beim erstellen der Tabelle irgendwie was angeben das ich ein genaues ergebnis möchte. 

???:L


----------



## maki (29. Sep 2009)

Was passiert bei 5*.*3?


----------

